# Lighting...



## YoYoSpin (Jul 20, 2004)

If any of you are interested in upgrading your photography
capabilities, here's a link to a really nice portable lighting
setup, that's on sale for a pretty good price. I've heard very good
things about this setup, but I've never used it...if anyone has used
this lighting package, please post your review and comments.

http://tinyurl.com/4ycwf


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 20, 2004)

This looks like a nice portable unit that would do the job. Most folks have a good enough camera that will do the job and a tri pod. The key to good photography is lighting, and lots of it.


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Ed, I found these on Ebay, a little less money,got one last week. Haven't had much time to experiment with it. But it is real convenient and takes up little space. I like it because it just sits under the counter and when I need a photo, I can drag it out snap it and put it back. It was worth the money just for that. Other than that, no new rocket science there. I have scene home made set ups for allot less money and work as good or better. Anthony


----------

